# July Grass around Ft Walton/Destin



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

Whats the status, im heading over this weekend and wanted to do some surf fishing.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

sicksick

Lots of it, green and slimy!

Still caught some fish, but the only advice I can offer is to not leave your rigs out for a long time and you should be fine. If not, they will collect the seaweed fairly quick. 

Good Luck and hope you have a great time!


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

Just checked and the grass is nowhere to be found???

going fishing around 5 will report afterwards


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Went out last night at the beach access just East of the NCO beach club and the grass was so bad we were unable to fish. All we could do is haul up large piles of alge... yuck... as a side note we saw allot of sand crabs and did catch one about the size of a half dollar. Took him over to the dock on the bay near Dewy Destins and hooked a nice red as soon as he hit the water.. Made me want to spend an afternoon catching crabs for an evening fish......


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic360665-17-1.aspx


----------

